# Raikou-Little Photoshoot



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So....More pictures of my new Purple dragon HM boy, Raikou!! xD
I moved him into the divided 5 gallon after Black Hayate took a ***** out of Obitos fin through the divider. This tank has better lighting, so I was able to get some somewhat decent pictures without the flash that show his true coloring a little better. I tried to get better ones of him flared out....but that proved to be difficult without the flash because he moved so much 

Not all of them show the intensity of his purple....but some do. I'm sure you'll be able to pick those out....they're some of the closer up ones. 
The ones of him at the back of the tank make him look more silvery then he actually is, but I was happy with how clear they were. 
The ones with the flash make him look blue, you guys should know what ones those are xD

But...yeah, hopefully you can pick out his true colors with these new pics xD


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

:shock: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWmg::notworthy: I want him. He is just so beautiful.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

WOW you have really great photo taking skills! Or maybe your beautiful betta is really photogenic!  My betta runs away from the camera, I have to be sneaky to get a pic.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, thanks guys!! :-D

Haha, all my bettas are pretty used to the camera, so that helps, but I'm also an aspiring photographer and using my dads really super nice Nikon ^^;


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW he's super gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! I want to know something thou. When you divide a 5gal how much is that for each betta?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's is just so gorgeous!!  Jayy it's 2.5G's each.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok thanks alot!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DF, your welcome to come photograph my fish ANYTIME. LOL Just no stealing!!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow he is absolutely stunning!! I think you need to breed him!!!!! Hehe


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol!! Thanks so much you guys! xD

Haha, DH xD I'll take you up on that offer...but I'm not making any promises. I'm still totally in LOVE with Wolfie, and that new HMPK you got might find his way into my camera bag.... :lol:

Ahh, if only I could get a good HM or HMPK female for him!! If so I would totally consider maybe spawning him this summer xD Haha, parents have declared the 'NO MORE FISH' rule though....I'd have to sneak her in  hehe


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Or I could take care of her ^.^. Until you could move in then we could bred her with him ^.^.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

HE'S GORGEOUS X3 I WANT xDD Your Dad's camera, too. xD

By the way... I might start cosplaying this summer xD I FINALLY found a friend to do it with D I'm scared XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Also... how many dragons do you have now?! xD


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ CodeRed OMG YOUR A COSPLAYER WOOT!!!

Wanna see some killer pictures of DF and I cosplaying codered? Here's my DA XD. I run an anime club where we all meetup in seattle ^.^. 

http://ashitaka6.deviantart.com/gallery/
http://ashitaka6.deviantart.com/gallery/#Club-Related
http://ashitaka6.deviantart.com/gallery/#My-Cosplays-and-Props

Oh yeah and I finally own my very first dragon as well XD. Delta Red Dragon ^.^.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ashitaka6 said:


> Or I could take care of her ^.^. Until you could move in then we could bred her with him ^.^.


Hmm.....Maybe....If I find a good female on AB then I might have you get her....xDD



CodeRed said:


> HE'S GORGEOUS X3 I WANT xDD Your Dad's camera, too. xD
> 
> By the way... I might start cosplaying this summer xD I FINALLY found a friend to do it with D I'm scared XD
> 
> Also... how many dragons do you have now?! xD


Lol!! xDD Haha, yeah, I LOVE my dads camera. <33

Oh, epic!! What cosplays are you planning? 
Haha, yeah, I was scared at first too....but trust me, once you get into a con and start talking to people, the nervousness goes away and you'll find yourself HOOKED on cosplaying and conventions for LIFE xD It really is THAT much fun!

Ahh, dang, I think I have.....four now? xDDD :lol:
What can I say? I love dragons


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

No idea, yet xD My friend who is (quite literally forcing me) cosplaying with me has a mom who's really into costume making... made her an amazing kimono one time  I guess it all depends on what looks best, and who's the funnest xD

STOP YOU DRAGON FIEND! I saw four dragons at the local ma and pa store yesterday  One white/cream dragon w/ white scales, one black dragon w/ silver scales, and two brother reds w/ white scale dragons. All so handsome... I almost came home with the black one


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ CodeRed - OMG you should have taken pictures with your phone! ^.^. I would have loved to see them!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> No idea, yet xD My friend who is (quite literally forcing me) cosplaying with me has a mom who's really into costume making... made her an amazing kimono one time  I guess it all depends on what looks best, and who's the funnest xD
> 
> STOP YOU DRAGON FIEND! I saw four dragons at the local ma and pa store yesterday  One white/cream dragon w/ white scales, one black dragon w/ silver scales, and two brother reds w/ white scale dragons. All so handsome... I almost came home with the black one


Omg, lucky!! I'd KILL to know someone who could make costumes!! There are soooooo many cosplays I want to do! D: And after I get my Sasuke together I don't know how long before I have enough for anther one.....but if I knew someone who could sew and make costumes, I'd have a closet dedicated to cosplay! xD
Lol, I say go with your all time fav character  xD
I also personally like the serious ones...that way when you act all crazy its out of character, and totally hilarious xD

Muhahahahaha!! >D I will never stop until I conquer Dragon-betta kind....and rule the world with all my dragon bettas in little Akatsuki cloaks!! >DD :lol:
D: Ahh, you shoulda SO taken that black one....Lol, I wouldn't have been able to resist!! xD


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

So true DF! XD! It's awesome acting Out of character XD!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well... I DID make some money today, so if he's still there on Tuesday, maybe I'll get him  I didn't want to get him before because I had no tank, decorations, space, ect. ect. I do now, so it'll be easier on him AND me.  It and the town will be closed tomorrow and Monday, so it'll have to wait until Tuesday. A little "made-it-through-Freshman-year" present to myself! x3 If he's not there, there was a pretty little tangerine boy there, too, who stole my heart as well. He was more expensive, though, so I didn't want to get him then... I hate spending money Dx

And my all-time favorite character is Luffy, but I'd be bad to cosplaying him xD I'm just not crazy enough. We'll have to see who strikes my fancy xDD It all depends.... x3

OMG. I'd be Hei from Darker than Black. MY MIND HAS BEEN MADE.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

WOW give me!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Well... I DID make some money today, so if he's still there on Tuesday, maybe I'll get him  I didn't want to get him before because I had no tank, decorations, space, ect. ect. I do now, so it'll be easier on him AND me.  It and the town will be closed tomorrow and Monday, so it'll have to wait until Tuesday. A little "made-it-through-Freshman-year" present to myself! x3 If he's not there, there was a pretty little tangerine boy there, too, who stole my heart as well. He was more expensive, though, so I didn't want to get him then... I hate spending money Dx
> 
> And my all-time favorite character is Luffy, but I'd be bad to cosplaying him xD I'm just not crazy enough. We'll have to see who strikes my fancy xDD It all depends.... x3
> 
> OMG. I'd be Hei from Darker than Black. MY MIND HAS BEEN MADE.



Lol, yay for self presents!!! xD Haha, I hope hes still there and you can get him! 8D

Oh!! I've seen a few episodes of Darker then Black, never got too into it...maybe I should pick it up again xD Can't wait to see your cosplay!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Darker than black was my favorite anime for a looongg time. It's still a close second behind One Piece. Second season was trash, though ): I hate it when shows of any kind try to make a second season and it ends up horrible.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Omg darker then black is awesome anime!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Darker than black was my favorite anime for a looongg time. It's still a close second behind One Piece. Second season was trash, though ): I hate it when shows of any kind try to make a second season and it ends up horrible.


Ugh, I so know what you mean :/ its like when they try to make sequels to movies and they're just totally horrible..


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Yep I agree with u there!


----------



## Draven (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you ^-^


----------

